# Lufkin 3" hold downs  What  are these used for?



## gwstoneb (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey maybe some of you can tell me what I have and what they are used for.
I just bought a small lot of used parallels, and included with them was a small box labeled Lufkin 3" hold downs.
1 Pair # 902B. 
To make a long story short, I don't have a clue what they are for, can some one give me a hint?
I have been making steam engines and have some milling and lathe experience, using my small shop equipment, but I have never seen or even heard of these things before. The box looks very old. I have some measuring tools made by Lufkin, any ideas?
Thanks George


----------



## schor (Jul 30, 2013)

Look at this.

http://www.starrett.com/metrology/p...ols/Precision-Shop-Tools/Other-Shop-Tools/54A


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jul 30, 2013)

...or this.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 30, 2013)

Tom would you draw a sketch with them being used....  Must be another senior moment here as I don't get it, how they would work. 
 Would they work like a V-block holding a round shaft some how?     Rich


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jul 30, 2013)

Rich,

The idea is that you put one hold down on each side of the part in the vise with the thin edges toward the part. The thick edges are slightly angled so when you tighten the vise, they rock a bit and push the part down. I have a set but rarely use them because they take a lot of room in the vise.

Tom


----------



## Richard King (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahhh, Ok....something like a angle-lock vise...  Thanks   Rich


----------



## eightball (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a set of starrett hold downs just ;ike that.  i swear by them. They hold great and if you want something flat and parallel in a mill, thats the way to go. If you dont want em , ill take them off your hands.  Great score!!!


----------



## gwstoneb (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the quick response to my question about the Lufkin Hold Downs. It looks like I may have found something valuable to add to my milling efforts. Building mini steam engines requires a lot of small parts and weird ways to clamp them, because some are so small that ordinary clamps cover them up to a point that it interferes, with the work, maybe these will help.

I see from the old catalog picture that the ones I have only listed for a couple of dollars, who knows when, but I bet you couldn't get them for that now.  
Thanks again for the help
George


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 31, 2013)

They generally work well, unless they are badly worn or bent (like anything else).

Note there is a flat side and an angled side.
They only hold one way, angle down.
Then they pull the part into the vise instead of pushing it up.

Daryl
MN


----------

